
Show HN: The Marker Game, a turn-based combat game on a hexagonal grid - trykondev
https://trykon.itch.io/the-marker-game
======
gus_massa
You can try to improve some details of the UI.

For example, when I want to change the character I tries clicking on the name
(on the left) instead of pressing "tab". To attack, I tried clicking in the
member of the opposing team instead of using the other mouse button.

Also, dead characters must not have 0 movement and 0 attract steps.

I think you can change the statistics of the characters, some character have
more/less HP and some more/less attack. It's made more interesting to choose
which character to attack.

It would be nice to be able to see the statistics of the opposing team, and be
able to identify each one. In particular to see which one is wounded.

------
trykondev
Creator here -- this is the third game I've made for One Game a Week 2019.
This is the battle system from a game my brother and I originally devised
almost twenty years ago, except in those days we played it on a piece of paper
with colored markers.

Read more about The Marker Game here: [https://www.trykonstudios.com/post/the-
marker-game-recap](https://www.trykonstudios.com/post/the-marker-game-recap)

